
Hillary Clinton's search results manipulated by SourceFed not Google - zkhalique
https://medium.com/@rhea/hillary-clintons-search-results-manipulated-by-sourcefed-not-google-3dd9a5c68ca1#.7xh337ust
======
chrisdbaldwin
Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.

